# Getting money from overseas



## WICHITA (12 Dec 2007)

*Re: Key Posts*

Can anyone advise me how to accept money from overseas, and what is the max amount of a gift i can receive and what are the tax implications? This is not from a family member.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

*Re: Key Posts*



WICHITA said:


> Can anyone advise me how to accept money from overseas


Bank (electronic/wire) transfer?
Cheque?
_Western Union _or similar (high charges?)?
_PayPal_?
www.xetrade.com ?


> and what is the max amount of a gift i can receive and what are the tax implications? This is not from a family member.


See here for _Irish Capital Acquisitions (Gift) Tax _exemption limits.

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## mercman (12 Dec 2007)

A person (any age) can receive €3000 annually from a donor Tax free. Doesn't matter if related or not. If you are married you can each receive the amount. So if you get €3k on 31st.December and then €3000 on Jan 2nd. it is fine. And from as many different people as you like.


----------



## dicey_reilly (13 Dec 2007)

mercman said:


> A person (any age) can receive €3000 annually from a donor Tax free. Doesn't matter if related or not. If you are married you can each receive the amount. So if you get €3k on 31st.December and then €3000 on Jan 2nd. it is fine. And from as many different people as you like.


 

Yes - these are known as FFM* donations.

Dicey  

* Friends from Manchester


----------



## jwestave (2 Mar 2009)

great advice


----------

